# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Cultivating your own Bloodworms



## bebop (Jul 8, 2003)

Hi,what are the procedures for this, can somebody direct me to any site who might be useful. Is it hard to cultivate your own?


----------



## bebop (Jul 8, 2003)

Hi,what are the procedures for this, can somebody direct me to any site who might be useful. Is it hard to cultivate your own?


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Bloodworms are midge larvae. I've netted them out of streams when I was a kid, but I don't know about culturing them. They're not like white worms where you can raise them in a container of soil. Plus bloodworms will eventually pupate and turn into flies so they're pretty much a food of opportunity.


----------

